# New Airport for IND



## MrFSS (May 17, 2008)

The new airport terminal in Indianapolis is set to open on 10/28/2008. Several years in the building, it is nearing completion.

The website with all the info is *HERE*.


----------



## JayPea (Mar 21, 2009)

I know the original post is 10 months old. So sue me!  :lol:

I went through the Indianapolis airport last night. It is a very nice facility! I'm one who doesn't mind flying; while I'd rather take the train, it isn't always possible. But Indy is a top-notch facility.


----------

